# Dutch Oven Reviews Cooks Ill?



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

*looking to buy a All-Clad 5-Quart Stainless dutch oven but want to make sure its the best anyone know what the reviews are!!? planning to singn up waiting for my free mag offer to come through*


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I think you'll find the CI rates Le Creuset the best for Duch Ovens. Good, even heat retention and durability. Also, with the pale color of the porcelain interior you can see the browning stages on the meat more clearly than with other surfaces - especially black annodized pots.

I would dearly love to have a LeC Dutch Oven but have you seen the price of those things???

Jock


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They actually had a $40.00 DO place second in the last ratings. I'll have to look it up.

Phil


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I believe their complaint, such as it was, was that it was a little too small compared to the Le Creuset model they tested. I thought it was a model sold at Traget stores, but couldn't find one at the branch near me.

Ifd you canfind out what brand/model it was, please let us know.

Thanks,

Shel


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I did see them at Williams Sonoma maybe, but I dont think I'll get THAT much use of it
BUT
What is the difference between a dutch Oven and a Slow Cooker


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

A slow cooker (sometimes "crock pot") is an electric appliance. A dutch oven is a pot with you can use to make smaller batches of soup; make a pot roast; and can go from stovetop to oven. Cast iron ones are prized by those who cook over wood fires.

Google "dutch oven" and look at images of them.


----------



## chris r. (Jan 8, 2007)

The $40.00 Dutch oven was the Target house brand, which I believe is only available on thier website. I searched the stores in my area (4 of them) and none carried it. I opted for the Le Creuset and although it may be a bit heavy for some, I have nothing but praise for this beauty. Being so versatile, I probably use it a few times a week, at least. I ended up purchasing it from Bed Bath & Beyond, who sometimes mails out 20% off coupons and they will accept any competitors coupons. I used a 20% off coupon from Linens and Things that I found in our Sunday paper and ended up saving $50.00.


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Thats funny because they have the 40$ pot at my Target but I dont think they carry Le Creuset at my Bed bath!
Maybe in the city


----------

